# Wheels and tyres



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I have a 2017 TTS with 20" wheels as shown.









The front tyres are needing replaced.

Prior to the winter I had a go at buying and fitting 18" wheels so I could run winter tyres however I had problems finding non-Audi wheels which would fit. Even Wheelbase couldn't guarantee a fit after sending wheels they said would fit but didn't. Thankfully last winter was mild here in Scotland. I now have a set of 225/R18 sitting in the garage waiting on next winter.

I have priced new, suitable, 255/R20 tyres and am shocked how much they seem to have increased in price since the end of last year.

I am not a particularly fast driver and rarely push the car on corners.

I am giving serious thought to selling the 20" wheels and fitting Audi 18s. Currently there is about an £80 difference between 255/30 R20 Y and 255/40 R18 Y. There is about £100 between 255/30 R20 Y and 245/40 R18 Y. So across 4 tyres and 2 years that's a potential saving of £800 coupled with what I would get for the 20" wheels it should cover the cost of the Audi 18" wheels and give me flexibility for winter tyres.

I suppose I may de-value the car slightly either in cost or attractiveness at resale.

Any thoughts on this?

Any idea on how much 4 year old 20" Audi wheels would be worth and how easy they would sell? They are all in VGC with no kerbing.

Is there anywhere else selling genuine Audi 18" wheels suitable for 2017 TTS? Audi shops online only have one wheel and that is 20".


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

i would trade you my TTS 19’s for yours, as i actually want to go up to 20’s










Denso


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Those 20” wheels you have are actually quite desirable. I’ve seen sets go on eBay for around £1500 so I’m sure you wouldn’t have any trouble getting rid of them.

Aesthetically the 18’s aren’t as nice in my opinion. I’d say 19’s will be the best compromise in terms of looks and handling.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I agree, the 19" wheels will look better but the 18" make it all financially viable.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Navrig said:


> I agree, the 19" wheels will look better but the 18" make it all financially viable.


PM me, lets talk. I am also located in Scotland.

Denso


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Another option might be to consider 255/35 R20 Y tyres - they tend to cost out cheaper than the 255/30s and will fit your 20" rims on the TT.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Denso said:


> PM me, lets talk. I am also located in Scotland.
> 
> Denso


Thanks Denis but if I do this it will be for 18" wheels. There is the, not so small, matter of ride comfort for my wife. Anything I can do will help her get in the car


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Navrig said:


> I agree, the 19" wheels will look better but the 18" make it all financially viable.


19’s defo with decent tyres for circa £140 a corner.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Navrig said:


> Thanks Denis but if I do this it will be for 18" wheels. There is the, not so small, matter of ride comfort for my wife. Anything I can do will help her get in the car


If you change your mind or want to discuss further, reach out to me.

Cheers,

Denso


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I have just spoken to Audi in Edinburgh. They too only list 20" wheels for my car and speculated that perhaps only 20" wheels will fit. They didn't seem to be aware that different markets had different wheel sizes as standard for the TTS.

The checked against my reg number.

Is it possible that the original owner chose the 20" options AND upgraded to RS brakes? I am assuming that the RS brakes will be bigger.

The guy I spoke to also said that Audi wills wheel be about £1300 EACH and yet they on sale online around 600Euro including a tyre:



https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubehoer/p/wheel-7-twin-spoke-with-rs-lettering-8s0073638a-ld8-14?



That's based on a reg nr search for wheels.

I am not really impressed with Audi Edinburgh or I have grossly misunderstood the website.


----------



## chank (Aug 15, 2021)

I have these wheels as well, hit a pot hole and burst a tyre. Luckily no damage to the wheel.

Was also surprised how much tyres cost, had it booked in to get a couple of Goodyears fitted but was told they don't have any stock after leaving it with them.

Costco have a good deal on for Michelin but they are run flats. What tyres did you end up going for?


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I haven't yet. I am about to go on holiday and after that I am going to head to Tredz, a wheel specialist, to see what they have.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There's plenty of genuine Audi TT wheels out there but new or good ones are not cheap. The German sites tend to have a good selection and will/can include tyres but since Brexit it may not be as viable as it used to be what with custom charges being levied. 
With regards to fitment of correct offset TT wheels the problem is usually down to brake caliper clearance on the front but generally any genuine Audi TT wheels 18" and above (ET52 offset) will fit. Can't speak for Aftermarket wheels due to the wide variations.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought this on that basis and they don't fit.

The problem is the calipers. The 20" spokes slight bow outwards.


----------



## Dabs (9 mo ago)

Your problem is the offset. ET52 pushes the face (and therefore the rear of the spokes) of the wheel back into the car. It's Ok with 20 inch diameter, but smaller (especially 18 inch) wheels will not clear the TTS 4 pot caliper unless the spokes are shaped to give extra clearance.

You need to be looking at something like ET45. I just sold some Neuspeed wheels (well known for great caliper clearance) that would have fitted perfectly (fitted on my Golf GTI with huge 6 pot calipers).

Or you could fit spacers. 10mm will not mess up the steering and may provide sufficient clearance (it would make the effective ET 42). You need to take care on the rear, as not all 10mm spacers work. Or you could ask Golf R owners who have upgraded to TTS calipers (quite common) what OEM Audi wheels fit.

My advice would be keep the 20s and fit 255/35R20 - much cheaper than 255/30, as they're a more common size and supposedly a slight ride quality improvement. Not tried it yet as I find the ride OK in comfort. However, you'd need to change all 4.....

David

PS - hello I'm new here.


----------

